# Everything's is A.O.K.



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)




----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)




----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

There was a reason the rifle was not embraced in WWII, and it is the same reason I don't like them.

There is a possibility I shot a buzzard with one, many years ago. I say possibility as it is illegal to shoot them. Not that I killed it, anyway. Yes, it was a solid hit.


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

I've shot 180 lb + whitetall deer with them. One shot and down

I've shot whitetail with a 357 magnum also.


----------



## Moonshinedave (Mar 28, 2013)

Thanks for posting I always enjoy watching these kinds of videos.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

And, plenty of white tail have been taken with .22lr, but that doesn't mean I want to use that as anything other than a squirrel and rabbit taker or a plinker.


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

Since I just met my new next door neighbor, who is a MDNR LEO , I won't say if I ever used a 22 for anything. My treestand is 200 feet from his living room


----------



## cdell (Feb 27, 2014)

AquaHull said:


> Since I just met my new next door neighbor, who is a MDNR LEO , I won't say if I ever used a 22 for anything. My treestand is 200 feet from his living room


You may want to move the tree stand. Even if completely legal it would make me nervous with a dnr officer watching me all the time.


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

It's been part of the tree since 1986. It is not outside of the 450' safety zone, since the stand predates ANY buildings in the area. Not that changes the legality of not being able to hunt.. I could sit up there with my AR pistol and eff with him and say I'm just resting, and show him "Escanaba In Da Moonlight"


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

I had one, I liked it but I wouldn't buy another. The rounded bullets take so much away. I believe it's not well liked because it was being used in place of m1 garand on 30-06 and m14 in .308 much bigger caliber with pointy bullets that I think hold energy better. But a .30 carbine coming out of a short rifle barrel is still by the numbers better than a pistol. It was designed to fill a need for people who don't shoot for a living. But nothing ever works out perfectly.


----------



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

I may get slammed but as much as I adore the M1 Garand and the venerable M14 I think the open top, rotating bolt design has seen it's day. When you throw in the Mini-30 and the Mini-14 by Ruger you have some good, old time fun. That costs way too much. I tend to be more practical. I think history has proven that Eugene Stoner and Mikail Kalashnikov had the right idea. I often think if I were going back in the military what would I carry. None of the above would be on my list I'm afraid.

M-4, FN SCAR and Glock 19 would pretty much round it out for me.


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

You can only do so much with a dated design.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

csi-tech said:


> I may get slammed but as much as I adore the M1 Garand and the venerable M14 I think the open top, rotating bolt design has seen it's day. When you throw in the Mini-30 and the Mini-14 by Ruger you have some good, old time fun. That costs way too much. I tend to be more practical. I think history has proven that Eugene Stoner and Mikail Kalashnikov had the right idea. I often think if I were going back in the military what would I carry. None of the above would be on my list I'm afraid.
> 
> M-4, FN SCAR and Glock 19 would pretty much round it out for me.


I'm not sure why you think my M1A is a relic of the past. I'll put it up against my AR-10, any day of the week. Well, except Sunday. Sunday is the day we go to the stores to reload for another work week.

I'll agree the M1 can't compete as its box doesn't hold as many rounds and reloading isn't as quick. Then again, that is why the M14 came along.

As far as the Mini-14 and the Mini-30, I'll go with Stoner's baby or Kalishnikov's baby if I am going to launch those particular rounds; no doubt.


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

This thread went from carbine,to 22lr,to dnr,to tree stands,to Mini's and Garands.................................


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Not sure about this failure to embrace the gun by the WW II grunts. My Daddy said everybody he knew wanted one because that were so much lighter than a Garand and they spent way more time carrying them around than actually shooting krauts. Personally I think the round is great in a pistol but not in a rifle. Now my Uncle Jim who was the war hero of the family got in real heavy fighting over in the S. Pacific. He said he emptied one on a Jap doing a banzai charge and the bad guy just kept kept on coming. He finally managed to tump the offender over with his .45 just before he jumped in the fox hole with them. I guess he didnt have a very esteemed view of the round.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

That is why every personal account I have read indicated a negative opinion regarding the little .30 cal round. It didn't have the ability to knock the enemy out of the fight like its larger cousins did.

If I can't count on it to kill a buzzard...


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

Never underestimate the value of opiates


----------



## 8301 (Nov 29, 2014)

.30 carbine loaded to mil-spec is 980 ft/lbs of energy, plenty of power. Add a lead tipped bullet and you've got a satisfactory 150 yrd deer rifle.

Due to it's small size and minimal kick smaller people often shoot them better.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

AquaHull said:


> Never underestimate the value of opiates


I would never underestimate the value of opiates. As a matter of fact, I will be counting on them, sometime in 2016.


----------

